# Pregnant Doe discharging?



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

So I have been keeping an eye on Hope after my last "labor emergency" post that was a false alarm. That was back early in January. I moved hope into her own space away from the buck. It's funny.. there's a small fenced panel where he can see her. He sleeps on the other side every night watching her! LOL Anyway... I've been keeping an eye on how she is coming along. I've been noticing udder development and bagging up - so to speak. She doesn't look like some of the pictures I've seen online yet, but they do have the water balloon look to them. Earlier this week I noticed some clearish yellow looking crusties on the underside of her tail and decided to keep an eye on it. Tonight when I went out to have a look I saw an amber colored discharge coming out of her vulva. Her private area looks more swollen and soft looking and has a pink tint to it. She still looks really wide but her stomach looks a lot lower than before. Is this discharge normal? Is it the mucus plug or? Should I stay up tonight and watch her? Sorry for no pictures due to it being nighttime! :think:


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh and her tail is pointed straight up (hasn't been like this before this long) and her tail looks kind of wet. (I figured the more information the better!)


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Amber colored discharge means she fixing to kid I believe. I'd definitely be checking on her throughout the night.


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

I havn't seen any crazy long strings of mucus like I've seen some pictures of online but you can see some of it on the vulva and also on her tail and the tail is visibly wet/has hay stuck to it a little. I'll go out in a minute and see if I can come up with a picture or two. It's hard to get her to move for me when it's dark.. she follows the light! LOL! Maybe I'll bring some animal crackers and coax her. Ha!


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I went out there to try and get some pictures but it's just way too dark. Funny story though.. I get out there and I guess she decided to go to sleep for a bit. Walked out there shined the light on her... she wasn't moving and wash laying down with her head stretched out... not responsive. I was being quiet and I noticed her pooch area was kind of sticking out there.. it looks fluffy or fatty or swollen or something.. most of the discharge is gone now.. maybe it looked that way because of the position she was in? Then I said her name louder and she opened her eyes and got up and ate all my animal crackers and curled her lips at me wanting more. LOL When oh when will the babies finally come!!! :crazy:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

How's she doing?


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey everyone! So last night nothing happened and Hope went to sleep! :sleeping: Attached are some decent photos I got this morning. I can't figure out what the discharge is. There's not as much there this morning and it looks to have dried/gotten crusty. I also got a good one of her udders. And a couple of her pooch area (also one from the side that isn't as clear. I also put one on there of her that I took last night of her sleeping (not as good) to show what she looks like laying down and there's one of me grabbing her ligs. Her ligs this morning feel like I can put my fingers around her spinal cord.. not all the way but it feels kinda spongy back there and I would say I can go about 75% around her spinal cord with about an inch left at the very bottom under the spine. I can definitely go below halfway down the side of the spinal cord for sure. Anyway... to get the pics I had to coax her with animal crackers and feed in the barn to get some pictures! LOL What does everyone think the verdict is? She is a sweet girl for sure! Thank you for any advice you can give! :laugh:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a pretty doe! 

She might have a few more days, but she is close. Her udder isn't tight yet, but some don't get full until right before or after kidding. Boy, they love to keep us guessing! 

If you can, walk her around a bit, exercise helps.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First off discharge off and on during pregnancy is normal. A doe can loose her mucus plug anywhere from one month to during labor. 

Next don't feel for ligaments around the tail head. Ligaments run the length of the rump.ligamenets sag like a clothesline does with clothes on it. So feel for ligaments in a downward motion and not around. As they loosen and fall away they will get further down and sometimes further apart. So try feeling like that


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the kind responses... Hope is doing good but doesn't seem to be in labor just yet. This is my first kidding so it's all kind of new and confusing! She's in the barn today and it is raining and cold outside and is supposed to be like this tomorrow too. I was sitting here today thinking "Man o Man.. I hope she doesn't have them this weekend!" The suspense is killing me, though! :sleeping:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The suspense is awful, I know! Happy kidding  . She's a pretty doe, is she a fainter?


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep! She's really sweet, too. She has a very quiet and kind personality. Lately I've noticed that she is a LOT more loving and always wants to be petted and she LOVES animal crackers. When we got her we got a buck too.. his name is "Dink" and he is hilarious. They aren't registered yet. Dink is really funny... he has been in rut lately on the other side of the barn and he is hilarious to watch! Yesterday I went out to feed him and he got scared and fainted for the first time. He literally fell over on the ground! It didn't last long and then he got up again. I havn't seen Hope do a full faint yet but her back legs go stiff. That was the first time Dink has fainted. The funniest thing that I've seen so far is when we put our registered doe in with Dink to mate.... he was wagging is tongue and shaking his head. Sometimes he gets mad and he will go to his hut and raise his front legs up and pound them on the ground and shake his head up and down in frustration. He stinks but we love him nonetheless! :dazed:


----------

